# best online backup - affordable and reliable?



## flyrite (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi guys,
I'm actually trying to find a good online backup service for my home/small business files. Because there are small business files involved there needs to be some measure of security and reliability. 

I'm not looking for music file backup or sharing. I do however do a lot of graphic design and photography so there are some occasions when i will have a larger file than say 15MB. And I expect that I would need about 25gb of storage space.

I have read tons of reviews online but they're usually outdated and as we all know the landscape is ever-changing in the technology world and a great company today could be a nightmare tomorrow. (case in point - streamload/mediamax apparently has suffered or caused its users to suffer after a buyout and server transition)

Any help from someone who is actually using an online service to backup their important files would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance
Sam


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are companies like LiveVault and Digitiliti, but they are geared towards the larger businesses. You might want to look into a CDP and vault only critical stuff off site.


----------



## flyrite (Jun 25, 2003)

Rockn said:


> There are companies like LiveVault and Digitiliti, but they are geared towards the larger businesses. You might want to look into a CDP and vault only critical stuff off site.


Understood. Thanks though. My problem however is being able to coordinate a backup to a device such as a Seagate Free Agent Pro 500gb portable hard drive with an online/off-site backup and have it automated. I can't afford the time it takes to scrutinize files every time I need to run the off-site backup.

LiveVault by the way has become IronMountain which has small and home office options but at $50 per month for 25gb it's just not affordable.

I was hoping someone who may have found a solution to a similar problem might help.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Is Omnidrive for Businesses option Pro 3 in this link of any use to you?

http://www.omnidrive.com/products/

Richard


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to ask yourself how much your data is worth if it is gone forever? If $50 a month is too much to pay for backups your data isn't worth much. That is a hell of a bargain in my books. Most of the solutions like the ones I mentions are automated once you set up the initial backup sets.


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm.. I don't know.. I use Nakido and it's alright.


----------



## EBoltz (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.7dollarbackups.com
50 (FIFTY ) Gigabytes of online backup for US$7 / month - or US$5 / month if paid yearly. I use it and it rocks. it was designed for the SOHO user, so it should fit your needs perfectly.


----------



## flyrite (Jun 25, 2003)

EBoltz said:


> http://www.7dollarbackups.com
> 50 (FIFTY ) Gigabytes of online backup for US$7 / month - or US$5 / month if paid yearly. I use it and it rocks. it was designed for the SOHO user, so it should fit your needs perfectly.


that looks like it's just about my speed. thanks EBoltz. I'm going to do their 14 day free trial and I will post back when I test it out.


----------

